# King-Friedrich-August-Tower - world's oldest iron tower



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

Near Löbau in Saxony there is on Mountain of Löbau ( Löbauer Berg) an old beautiful observation tower, called King-Friedrich-August-Tower. It was built in 1854 and is 28 metres tall. It has three observation decks, 12, 18 and 24 metres above ground. King-Friedrich-August-Tower consists of cast iron and has an octogonal cross section. Its sites show many ornaments.

According to all available data, it may be world's oldest iron tower.

In 1993, it was dismantled and all its elements were thoroughly renewed. In 1994 it was reerected.









King-Friedrich-August-Tower

More in German on http://www.loebau.info/netprodukt/web/html/loebau5/home_3_4_2.html , http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0028087


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Great thang  This definetely beats the idea of the Eiffel Tower :lol:


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

It's such a pretty structure.Please post more pictures of it!


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Is it used as an observation tower now?


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

^ Yap, it is - and it's also the only remaining iron observation tower like that in Europe and it was the very first one.

Some more impression on that 


The Löbauer Berg (=mountain) from the distance













































The tower up close









Quite fantaboulous iron construction 


















150 years celebration for the King-Friedrich-August-Tower in Löbau, Germany


















Entrance card for the observation tower from 1890









stairs to the top of the world 









view to the nearby TV-tower of Löbau


















The great hill-restaurant "Honigbrunnen" on the Löbauer hill, were the tower also stands









view from the top of the cast-iron tower into the direction of the charming small town Löbau


















Coat of arms and Insignia as well as inscriptions on the tower









































































The entrance









And last but not least: The faboulous observation tower at night :cheers: 









Hope you n-joyed it


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

looks pretty nice at night, good color


----------



## OldCopenhagen (Feb 8, 2016)

It's stunning! Beautiful!


----------

